# Dr made a prescription



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

Here is my blood work results:
1st= 6.6 nmol/dL, or 190 ng/dl
2nd= 7.7 nmol/dL, or 222ng/dl
3rd= 7.2 nmol/L , or 208 ng/dl

The prescription is for:
Depo- testosterone 100 mg/mL
50 mg as directed every 2 weeks

Im certainly no expert, but isnt 25 mg/ week unreasonably cautious?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Time for new doctor.  That's basically the dose a woman takes


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

That could potentially lower your total test


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2019)

That's just stupid. That's less then a normal person produces on a daily basis...and obviuosly,  based on your results you need more.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Here is my blood work results:
> 1st= 6.6 nmol/dL, or 190 ng/dl
> 2nd= 7.7 nmol/dL, or 222ng/dl
> 3rd= 7.2 nmol/L , or 208 ng/dl
> ...



That’s wayyyuyu low....that’s why I doctor myself for trt .....but see and Endo for blood test and for her to write me sricps if I was need and AI or Test from local pharmacy,she doesn’t say anything about my dose I take and I don’t share any more info with her than I havt to..I got lucky....I was taking 200mg/week for TRT....was to much made my blood to thick,so had see a Hemotologist,he helped me find a dose of testosterone that still makes me feel good and be normal,yet helps lower my hematocrit,I get bloods done every 2 weeks from him helps me a lot,like I said I’m lucky with 2 docts I see 


But yes 25mg/week is crap man!!! Like Jin and Seeker said may lower your overall test


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

He mentioned that I was "just barely under" the normal range. I dont see that as a good sign. 

Im going to get him to recommend an endocrinologist. 

Im not sure what the Dr's are so afraid of. I agree, it is just stupid.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> He mentioned that I was "just barely under" the normal range. I dont see that as a good sign.
> 
> Im going to get him to recommend an endocrinologist.
> 
> Im not sure what the Dr's are so afraid of. I agree, it is just stupid.




It sounds as if he may be under the impression that the exogenous test dose would be additive to your endogenous levels. 

This is false. And a very basic fact that even a GP should understand. 

Your HPTA is binary: on. Or off. 

Any exogenous testosterone will turn it off and your body will rely solely on the injected test. The prescribed amount is insufficient. 

Get that referral and keep moving forwards. It will be worth it in the end. 

Good luck.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 19, 2019)

Seriously, my wife's test replacement is more than that.  Time for a new doc.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> He mentioned that I was "just barely under" the normal range. I dont see that as a good sign.
> 
> Im going to get him to recommend an endocrinologist.
> 
> Im not sure what the Dr's are so afraid of. I agree, it is just stupid.



Dude doctors are not ever gonna recommend or prescribe over 100mg/2weeks here and around where I live ,and they don’t believe in 2 shots a week,it’s every 2 weeks,last Endo and Urologist I had wouldn’t recommend over 100mg/2weeks so I just decided to take the dose that I felt best at,and let them do my blood work for me,which I’ve told them how much I take,course they say it’s to much,but it’s my body and how I feel and I’m not gonna live feeling like shit all the time


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

It seems to me (from reading on this site) that taking a 50mg shot once every 2 weeks would be a mini hormone roller coaster.  And just enough to shut down my small amount of natural testosterone production, ending with a net loss?

He is sending me for a prostate psa test.  Then I go back to follow that up.

Ill ask for the referral. 

Thanks for the advise


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Dude doctors are not ever gonna recommend or prescribe over 100mg/2weeks here and around where I live ,and they don’t believe in 2 shots a week,it’s every 2 weeks,last Endo and Urologist I had wouldn’t recommend over 100mg/2weeks so I just decided to take the dose that I felt best at,and let them do my blood work for me,which I’ve told them how much I take,course they say it’s to much,but it’s my body and how I feel and I’m not gonna live feeling like shit all the time



I can see that happening for sure.  When he said 'youre just barely under" I felt like it was going to be a long uphill battle.
What you said make sense to me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I can see that happening for sure.  When he said 'youre just barely under" I felt like it was going to be a long uphill battle.
> What you said make sense to me.



Just wish you the best of luck man cause I’ve been there lol


----------



## Elivo (Mar 19, 2019)

Find a new doc, most family docs are not going to be very well educated on trt and they are going to go with a less than optimal dose.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> He mentioned that I was "just barely under" the normal range. I dont see that as a good sign.
> 
> Im going to get him to recommend an endocrinologist.
> 
> Im not sure what the Dr's are so afraid of. I agree, it is just stupid.



Your doctor needs to go back to anatomy and physiology 102, study the endocrine system and learn what a negative feedback loop is.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> It seems to me (from reading on this site) that taking a 50mg shot once every 2 weeks would be a mini hormone roller coaster.  And just enough to shut down my small amount of natural testosterone production, ending with a net loss?
> 
> He is sending me for a prostate psa test.  Then I go back to follow that up.
> 
> ...



The exception would Ben if they prescribe HCG. This would make it basically additive. You’d still need a little more though, (plus AI)


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

I dont use him for it but my GP didnt even blink when I told him I was on 200 mg/week.  There are doctors around that do understand this stuff.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 19, 2019)

They say normal is 270-920 at my clinic but age is a huge factor.  Mine shows up around 800-1200 on 100mg per week.  Your doc is pretty much ill-informed at best.  The PDR doesn’t even recommend such a small amount.  My Dad is old and his level is over 400.  Print out a TRT program from a reputable medical website and take it to him.  Tell him you have no sex drive and want to try 100mg per week.  If he won’t, fire him.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Fire this idiot either way.  You want to rely on someone who doesnt even understand EXTREMELY basic medicine for other health issues as well?  He shouldnt even have a license to practice.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctors are really starting to scare me


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Doctors are really starting to scare me



GP's are particularly shitty most of the time.  And honestly, young doctors really are the way to go.  Older people were trained with a bunch of bogus science that has been discarded but seems like they hold on to whatever info they were trained with.  Their fear of trt and continued pushing of statin drugs are good examples of their archaic nonsense.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Doctors are really starting to scare me



It’s crazy! They put women on HRT no problem but men are discriminated against getting TRT.  It’s getting better but because they classify testosterone as a schedule 3 drug, docs worry.  Female hormones and male should be classified the same but they aren’t.  If we had proper gov. representatives lobbying for equal rights for males maybe things would change. LOL!


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

The acceptable reference range on my lab analysis is 8.4 to 28.8.(242 -830)  If Im somewhere around 7.4, trying to just creep into the 8.4 bare minimum seems isnt going to make any difference other than shutting my own production down. Right?

Is it worth taking whatever trt they offer at this point? Even if it drives my own production down to nothing?   It will end up there eventually. Maybe I can talk some sense into him, Im not sure.  

I think the endo referral appt will be somewhere around 2-3 months down the road.

My goal in all this is to be able to be able to put for a max effort in the gym and not feel like I have the flu for a week afterward.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 19, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> It’s crazy! They put women on HRT no problem but men are discriminated against getting TRT.  It’s getting better but because they classify testosterone as a schedule 3 drug, docs worry.  Female hormones and male should be classified the same but they aren’t.  If we had proper gov. representatives lobbying for equal rights for males maybe things would change. LOL!



It is crazy,  Definitely a stigma around prescribing this drug to men.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> It’s crazy! They put women on HRT no problem but men are discriminated against getting TRT.  It’s getting better but because they classify testosterone as a schedule 3 drug, docs worry.  Female hormones and male should be classified the same but they aren’t.  If we had proper gov. representatives lobbying for equal rights for males maybe things would change. LOL!



They put women on trt at 25mg per week


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 19, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> They put women on trt at 25mg per week



Lol!  Men are getting screwed these days(or maybe we aren’t! Lol .


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m afraid to even go to a doctor anymore. It’s been 3 weeks since i submitted a refill for test to my doc, still not filled. I’m done with them, gonna do it on my own for now. 

I had a medical scare late last year, something happened that would scare the shit out of any dude (not related to trt). I saw 3 doctors and all 3 blew it off as no big deal (trust me, it’s a big ****in deal). Well the problem came back last week 10 times worse and now I don’t know what to do. I’m not kidding, doctors today legitimately frighten me.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

Viduus said:


> The exception would Ben if they prescribe HCG. This would make it basically additive. You’d still need a little more though, (plus AI)



I have never heard of this before. Can you explain?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m afraid to even go to a doctor anymore. It’s been 3 weeks since i submitted a refill for test to my doc, still not filled. I’m done with them, gonna do it on my own for now.
> 
> I had a medical scare late last year, something happened that would scare the shit out of any dude (not related to trt). I saw 3 doctors and all 3 blew it off as no big deal (trust me, it’s a big ****in deal). Well the problem came back last week 10 times worse and now I don’t know what to do. I’m not kidding, doctors today legitimately frighten me.



Mind sharing what's going on man? You don't have to, but we are here for you...


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm just going to go ahead and assume that this is the problem... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7592


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Mind sharing what's going on man? You don't have to, but we are here for you...


I will when I have a resolution. Right now it’s a bit embarrassing.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I will when I have a resolution. Right now it’s a bit embarrassing.



No problem dude. Lemme know if you need to talk.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I will when I have a resolution. Right now it’s a bit embarrassing.



If it's calcification of the penis, I know someone who has it.  No joke


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If it's calcification of the penis, I know someone who has it.  No joke



He is going bald. It’s devastating.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> He is going bald. It’s devastating.


I told you that in confidence you bastard


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2019)

I have an idea for TRT docs guys, hear me out, just say you were born a man, BUT identify as a woman who is transitioning into a man - boom you'll get prescribed 200mg a week right there.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I dont use him for it but my GP didnt even blink when I told him I was on 200 mg/week.  There are doctors around that do understand this stuff.



Lucky you!  My GP uses my labs from my TRT doctor.  The fact that I pinged a >1500 is going to freak my GP out, so I am going to redact that number from the labs I give him and say "because it's none of your GD business!" if he asks why.  

Oddly, my TRT doc was fine with the >1500...  I think he is my new best friend!




BrotherJ said:


> I have an idea for TRT docs guys, hear me out, just say you were born a man, BUT identify as a woman who is transitioning into a man - boom you'll get prescribed 200mg a week right there.



Sadly, you are NOT lying.  There is a pre-op tranny who works out at my gym and is trained by a buddy of mine.  I was floored that she (he?  I'm so confused as to what to call one) was prescribed 200 mg per week.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> He is going bald. It’s devastating.




Jesus, Im so sorry 30.  Please dont hesitate to reach out for anything


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 21, 2019)

Update...

60 bucks CAD for the 100mg/mL cypionate from pfizer

i asked the pharmacist if 25mg/week was low compared to other prescriptions they fill.  I said I was concerned it would shut my natural production down and I might be left with even less testosterone in my system.  She said the testosterone is initially additive, and that injections spaced out at 2 weeks is fine as the recommendation is 2-3 weeks.
But wouldn't comment on other peoples prescription amounts. Who knows, maybe they all drink the same kool-aid.

Good Luck to you S30W.  All kidding aside Im sure everyone would support whatever your going through.  BTW Im macho Af and my balls dont work anymore...


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2019)

Viduus said:


> The exception would Ben if they prescribe HCG. This would make it basically additive. You’d still need a little more though, (plus AI)





bogie418 said:


> Update...
> 
> i asked the pharmacist if 25mg/week was low compared to other prescriptions they fill.  I said I was concerned it would shut my natural production down and I might be left with even less testosterone in my system.  She said the testosterone is initially additive, and that injections spaced out at 2 weeks is fine as the recommendation is 2-3 weeks.
> ..



I need clarification on this “additive” testosterone thing. 

I think i learned from Megatron that the HPTA is binary and I consider him an expert on TRT.  

Can someone clarify this? Doc? Zilla? Megatron?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Update...
> 
> 60 bucks CAD for the 100mg/mL cypionate from pfizer
> 
> ...




Nonsense everywhere.  "The recommendation is 2-3 weeks".  

Testosterone cypionate is administered properly AT MINIMUM once per week with injections every 4-5 days being preferred.  

This is all nuts to me


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 21, 2019)

Im going to the Dr today to get the first shot.  I have some medical literature Im taking with me to point out to him. 

https://odprn.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/111-TRT-Environmental-scan-final-dec-01.pdf
This is from 2014, if anyone has something current I would appreciate it.
Some excerpts..
"The target testosterone concentration is individualized but the goal is to achieve levels in the mid-normal range." ie around 18.6 nmol/dL (536ng/dL)
-the recommended dose ,from a table, is 200mg every 2 weeks
"Intramuscular testosterone esters (testosterone enanthate and cypionate) are long-acting preparations that are administered every 2-3 weeks, with peak concentrations occurring shortly after injection and gradually declining after 7-15 days. After IM injection of the testosterone ester, testosterone concentrations in serum rise into the supraphysiological range within 24-48 hours and gradually decline into the low-normal range over 2-3 weeks. However, resulting wide peak-to-trough fluctuations inserum testosterone levels may lead to instability in mood, libido and sexual function." 
-Although the recommendation injections are still once every 2-3 weeks

The Dr said he is ok with me doing my own injections (he will teach my wife) so I can control that.  Ill see what he says about upping the dose today...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 21, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Im going to the Dr today to get the first shot.  I have some medical literature Im taking with me to point out to him.
> 
> https://odprn.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/111-TRT-Environmental-scan-final-dec-01.pdf
> This is from 2014, if anyone has something current I would appreciate it.
> ...




Well...that's cool..you and I are doing the same amount!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (19):lol


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 21, 2019)

I decided not to wave medical studies in front of his face.  I thought diplomacy would be the better course of action.

I did however ask about losing my own testosterone production when adding TRT.  He didnt hesitate when he said I would NOT lose my natural production.  He said the low levels of TRT would not stop my own production.  He said I would have to take large amounts "like a pro bodybuilder" for the testes to quit producing.  

I asked him about the low dose.  He said the standard TRT protocol is to start at a lower dose and to increase the amount until I started feeling better and my levels came back to normal. 
I asked if that meant the bare minimum.  He said no, it will depend on how Im feeling, and if there are any side effect, and it would be "more of an open ended discussion" as time goes on.

So, overall I feel pretty good about the appointment.
I go back in a month for more blood work so well see what happens at 50mg every 2 weeks.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 22, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I decided not to wave medical studies in front of his face.  I thought diplomacy would be the better course of action.
> 
> I did however ask about losing my own testosterone production when adding TRT.  He didnt hesitate when he said I would NOT lose my natural production.  He said the low levels of TRT would not stop my own production.  He said I would have to take large amounts "like a pro bodybuilder" for the testes to quit producing.
> 
> ...


You shouldn’t feel good about your doc being completely wrong about shutting down your production.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Grab new doc


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 22, 2019)

Your doctor should be cutting hair.  That's about the only thing Id let him near.  He's not competent and you should correct him of his total inadequacy as you walk out the door.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone care to elaborate??

The pharmacist said the same thing independently.   At lower levels the testosterone is additive.  Worse case Ontario, they're not, and the TRT dose is increased.

The big one is that he will work with me until Im feeling good, on an open ended discussion with supporting bloodwork.

So how is this equate to 'new doc' ?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 22, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Anyone care to elaborate??
> 
> The pharmacist said the same thing independently.   At lower levels the testosterone is additive.  Worse case Ontario, they're not, and the TRT dose is increased.
> 
> ...


Nothing to elaborate. When you introduce any testosterone that your body didn’t make, it shuts down your natural production. It’s not an additive. You will stop producing and you will be left with whatever you are injecting, which is about as much as a female needs.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Nothing to elaborate. When you introduce any testosterone that your body didn’t make, it shuts down your natural production. It’s not an additive. You will stop producing and you will be left with whatever you are injecting, which is about as much as a female needs.



This is my understanding.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 23, 2019)

Before I march into the Dr office and punch him in the face....

Is there anyone willing to make a guess where my blood work will be in 5 weeks?

If Im on the 'woman's dose' of 25 mg /week for 5 weeks, are you all saying my levels will drop then? 

My average bloodwork level is 7.16 nmol/dL (206.5 ng/dL)

Based on what the Dr and pharmacist are saying I should expect an increase, but with the low dose I would expect it to be slight.  Im going to guess 275.  Who knows? I certainly don't.

Predictions?? Id like to know the rationale behind the statements to fire the Doctor.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 23, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Before I march into the Dr office and punch him in the face....
> 
> Is there anyone willing to make a guess where my blood work will be in 5 weeks?
> 
> ...


Bro do what makes you happy. Nobody knows what your levels will be, but if you look up, Jen said you and her are on the same dose. She’s a chick. 

I pin 120mg a week and I sit at about 800 total. There’s guys that run 200mg a week and have lower test levels than I. Some pin less than I and have higher levels. We’re all different. 

A quick google search will tell you that when you introduce artificial testosterone, you stop producing. Plain and simple.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 23, 2019)

I agree with that,  no one seems to know where the levels will be.

And I agree there is a point when natural production will shut down.

Not sure why Id fire the Dr just yet.  Im not defending him either.  Just need more info than Bro science and 'get new doc'


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 23, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I agree with that,  no one seems to know where the levels will be.
> 
> And I agree there is a point when natural production will shut down.
> 
> Not sure why Id fire the Dr just yet.  Im not defending him either.  Just need more info than Bro science and 'get new doc'


Don’t know what to tell yah other than ride it out and see what’s up.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 23, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I agree with that,  no one seems to know where the levels will be.
> 
> And I agree there is a point when natural production will shut down.
> 
> Not sure why Id fire the Dr just yet.  Im not defending him either.  Just need more info than Bro science and 'get new doc'




This isn't "bro science".  It's extremely basic science that is widely understood and documented


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> This isn't "bro science".  It's extremely basic science that is widely understood and documented




This one .....even by us women!!!!!:32 (19):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I agree with that,  no one seems to know where the levels will be.
> 
> And I agree there is a point when natural production will shut down.
> 
> Not sure why Id fire the Dr just yet.  Im not defending him either.  Just need more info than Bro science and 'get new doc'



Negative feedback loop is anatomy and physiology 101, not broscience. Apparently you can't tell the difference?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> I need clarification on this “additive” testosterone thing.
> 
> I think i learned from Megatron that the HPTA is binary and I consider him an expert on TRT.
> 
> Can someone clarify this? Doc? Zilla? Megatron?



Negative feedback loop. Testosterone acts in the body the same way everything else is regulated.

*"Exogenous administration of synthetic testosterone results in negative feedback on the hypothalamic-pituitary axis, inhibiting GnRH, leading to inhibition of FSH and LH production. As a result, intratesticular testosterone levels (ITT) and overall testosterone production decrease."*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4708215/

OP, you need to get a new doc that knows wtf he is doing. You will probably feel 5-10x worse than you felt before the treatment if you play his sadistic game. Fukk that guy. If you still aren't willing to fire him, at least respectfully demand he refer you to an Endo or Urologist. Your GP is NOT going to take care of you. Period.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 24, 2019)

I have been trying to find a reason to support the Dr and pharmacist, but I cannot.

Thanks Auto for the detail reply.  The link is referring to male infertility, which is of course directly related.

I found another article that deals directly with the issue. Low testosterone, endogenous replacement, the negative feedback loop, and the HPTA of the endocrine system.

https://www.steroidal.com/testosterone/low-testosterone/

Its a good read that supports what everyone here is saying.

thank you


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey man we aren’t trying to be assoles, everyone’s trying to be helpful cuz a lot of us have been through it already


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 26, 2019)

I try to remain neutral and objective, but I still have a hard time believing the doctor can be so ill informed.  Sometimes I think were just a bunch of hillbillies up here. The Doctor looked up sending me to the endo specialist at the first appointment.  He said it would takes months to get an appointment, as its a non-emergency.

My brother, on the other side of Canada, was just prescribed 100mg of cyp once a month!  Like I said before, its a great healthcare system if you're in a 911 situation, but not so much otherwise.

Anyway, I want to get started on a beginner cycle.  Im following the advice (from here) to get settled on a trt program for 6 months before starting, and the process is painfully slow. 

The doctor's sched: 
another 50mg in 2 weeks
more bloodwork in 3 weeks. 

 Then he will most likely up the dose and repeat the process.  Im going to keep up with this non-sense in the hopes he will keep increasing the prescription.

Ill keep posting the progress>  I very much appreciate the advice. 
Even if youre being a**holes.  :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2019)

Ick! Looks like you’ll be feeling worse before you get what you actually need. Those blood tests don’t lie but do INSIST they be drawn the day before your next injection. You need to know what your lowest levels are. 

This shouldn’t need to be highlighted but I don’t trust your doc. So heads up if he suggests a different day to pull bloods. 

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 26, 2019)

Keep us posted. Mean-time, maybe try shopping around for a different doc that knows hormones better. Ask around, you may have better luck finding a female that goes to some type of doc for anti-aging or hormone replacement.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 26, 2019)

Good luck man


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 27, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I agree with that,  no one seems to know where the levels will be.
> 
> And I agree there is a point when natural production will shut down.
> 
> Not sure why Id fire the Dr just yet.  Im not defending him either.  Just need more info than Bro science and 'get new doc'



I had to end up finding my own dose,all the endos and Urologist that I used to see and deal with,was an injection once every 2 weeks...and that’s been 12 years ago,and that lasted about 2 years of going thru different doc and specialist..so I just got comfortable with a certain dose of testosterone that made me feel good and have plenty of energy and stuff, I’ve stuck with that dose and I inject twice a week,spilt my dose up,and feel fine,but i do see a Urologist and Endocrinologist for all my male problems and keep they both know I doctor myself with the dose I like best,they help me with my blood work and check everything for me to make sure my estradiol levels are ok and all my blood work is good and they already check all my test levels and everything but I have an understanding with them and explained to them up front what I was doing,Hell im paying them to keep all my stuff done,but I do my own dosing!! A lot of people may disagree,but I feel good and do well with mine 

Just giving you my experiences man,hope something helps out


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 28, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I had to end up finding my own dose,all the endos and Urologist that I used to see and deal with,was an injection once every 2 weeks...and that’s been 12 years ago,and that lasted about 2 years of going thru different doc and specialist..so I just got comfortable with a certain dose of testosterone that made me feel good and have plenty of energy and stuff, I’ve stuck with that dose and I inject twice a week,spilt my dose up,and feel fine,but i do see a Urologist and Endocrinologist for all my male problems and keep they both know I doctor myself with the dose I like best,they help me with my blood work and check everything for me to make sure my estradiol levels are ok and all my blood work is good and they already check all my test levels and everything but I have an understanding with them and explained to them up front what I was doing,Hell im paying them to keep all my stuff done,but I do my own dosing!! A lot of people may disagree,but I feel good and do well with mine
> 
> Just giving you my experiences man,hope something helps out



I appreciate hearing your experience, it absolutely helps out.
One way or another I will end up with right amount. I will probably end up doing something similar to what youre doing. I will get a max dose of 100mg per week from the system, and then rest will be up to me.  I have a source for british dragon? I was going to get in prep.
Its been one week since the 50mg shot and I dont feel any different. Maybe a bit of ball ache but that might just be in my head.
No flared nostrils, no suns out guns out, and the wifes vj is still intact for now...   :^)


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 28, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I appreciate hearing your experience, it absolutely helps out.
> One way or another I will end up with right amount. I will probably end up doing something similar to what youre doing. I will get a max dose of 100mg per week from the system, and then rest will be up to me.  I have a source for british dragon? I was going to get in prep.
> Its been one week since the 50mg shot and I dont feel any different. Maybe a bit of ball ache but that might just be in my head.
> No flared nostrils, no suns out guns out, and the wifes vj is still intact for now...   :^)


It takes time to start to “feel” something, good or bad. What’s likely happening is your body recognized the foreign test and said ok we're done here and will be using whatever amount they injected you with. If it’s enough, you’ll eventually start to feel better. More energy, potential raised sex drive, more focus, mental clarity. If it’s not enough, you’ll feel no better or you’ll feel worse. 

As you read the responses, this groups opinion is that you will feel worse. But maybe not. Time will tell. My advise is to not settle for what they tell you is right, go with what you feel is right. What good is sticking a needle in your ass if you’re not going to reap benefits?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 28, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I appreciate hearing your experience, it absolutely helps out.
> One way or another I will end up with right amount. I will probably end up doing something similar to what youre doing. I will get a max dose of 100mg per week from the system, and then rest will be up to me.  I have a source for british dragon? I was going to get in prep.
> Its been one week since the 50mg shot and I dont feel any different. Maybe a bit of ball ache but that might just be in my head.
> No flared nostrils, no suns out guns out, and the wifes vj is still intact for now...   :^)



If I can help you man in anyway just let me know ok,I’ve been doing this TRT for over 12 years so I’ve been through it !!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 28, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> It takes time to start to “feel” something, good or bad. What’s likely happening is your body recognized the foreign test and said ok we're done here and will be using whatever amount they injected you with. If it’s enough, you’ll eventually start to feel better. More energy, potential raised sex drive, more focus, mental clarity. If it’s not enough, you’ll feel no better or you’ll feel worse.
> 
> As you read the responses, this groups opinion is that you will feel worse. But maybe not. Time will tell. My advise is to not settle for what they tell you is right, go with what you feel is right. What good is sticking a needle in your ass if you’re not going to reap benefits?



Man I was just telling him my experience and what helped me the most,I wasn’t telling him what and how much to take,just trying to give him another guys experience and what had helped me out...I don’t tell other people what to take and how much man,just to try and help out !! Thanks for your post man


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I appreciate hearing your experience, it absolutely helps out.
> One way or another I will end up with right amount. I will probably end up doing something similar to what youre doing. I will get a max dose of 100mg per week from the system, and then rest will be up to me.  I have a source for british dragon? I was going to get in prep.
> Its been one week since the 50mg shot and I dont feel any different. Maybe a bit of ball ache but that might just be in my head.
> No flared nostrils, no suns out guns out, and the wifes vj is still intact for now...   :^)



Just a word of caution: British Dragon has not been made in several several years, whatever is claiming to be British Dragon, is NOT. Also, it's just not a good idea to buy illegal drugs online from people you don't know...


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 29, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Just a word of caution: British Dragon has not been made in several several years, whatever is claiming to be British Dragon, is NOT. Also, it's just not a good idea to buy illegal drugs online from people you don't know...



Damn, I thought British Dragon was ok.  Maybe it was an old post. I have one other source to check out. Thanks

Where is the ballpark dose range for TRT?  Im not looking to copy anyone, but it would be nice to know what the ballpark is?

It seems to be somewhere 150-350mg per week of test.  Does that sound about right?

What do you guys have for your TRT program?  How do you know where the sweet-spot is?


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2019)

Everyone's different. 

When I was using RX Test Cyp, I'd inject 75mg on Monday and another 75mg on Thursday.

My blood tests were always on Tuesday morning, and I was around 900 ng/dl. 

I think the most common weekly dosage would be in the 100-200 mg/wk range, depending upon body size and blood tests, and how you react/feel.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 29, 2019)

My doc prescribed protocol is 130mg/week. I split it between 2 doses.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Im on 200/wk.  I was prescribed this but now I self medicate.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 31, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Damn, I thought British Dragon was ok.  Maybe it was an old post. I have one other source to check out. Thanks
> 
> Where is the ballpark dose range for TRT?  Im not looking to copy anyone, but it would be nice to know what the ballpark is?
> 
> ...



Guys tend to be on anything from 100-250mg per week. It depends on how your body responds. Everyone is slightly different. The only way to dial it in and find your "sweet spot" is to do regular blood work. Thats how we all found ours and we continue to monitor our blood work to keep an eye on lipids and hemacrit and some other hormones.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 31, 2019)

The sweet spot also involves as little (or preferably no) estrogen control drugs as possible.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> Ick! Looks like you’ll be feeling worse before you get what you actually need. Those blood tests don’t lie but do INSIST they be drawn the day before your next injection. You need to know what your lowest levels are.
> 
> This shouldn’t need to be highlighted but I don’t trust your doc. So heads up if he suggests a different day to pull bloods.
> 
> Good luck. Keep us posted.



This is the Drs plan.  Take a shot of 50mg cyp.  wait two weeks, go back for another 50mg.  take bloods the following week.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 31, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Keep us posted. Mean-time, maybe try shopping around for a different doc that knows hormones better. Ask around, you may have better luck finding a female that goes to some type of doc for anti-aging or hormone replacement.



Im willing to continue to feel like crap in the hopes it pays off.  If it does look like theres going to be progress I will go to the endo.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 31, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> If I can help you man in anyway just let me know ok,I’ve been doing this TRT for over 12 years so I’ve been through it !!



Thanks Bullseye.  I went poking around on Canadianjuicemonkeys.  There are alot of other canucks with similar initial doses.(25mg/week)  The canadian way of trt is definitely different.  For some reason there is an even greater reluctance to prescribe it up here.  

Like anything else I go to the Dr for, I end up doing the research, go in with my evidence and then try to convince the Dr to make the prescription/specialist/recommendations etc.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 31, 2019)

I meant to say if it does NOT look like progress I will go to another Doc or endo.

Thanks to all for the help. Im excited to get this rollin and take my life back.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 10, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> He is sending me for a prostate psa test.  Then I go back to follow that up.



The clinic I’m looking into requires a yearly prostate psa test... not looking forward to that at all.  

I wonder if some of the online places like royal mens medical that refer you to local docs for bloodwork and exams require this as well?  They say on their website that for $195/month you get bloodwork, 200mgs test/week, HCG, and anti E.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2019)

Beserker said:


> The clinic I’m looking into requires a yearly prostate psa test... not looking forward to that at all.
> 
> I wonder if some of the online places like royal mens medical that refer you to local docs for bloodwork and exams require this as well?  They say on their website that for $195/month you get bloodwork, 200mgs test/week, HCG, and anti E.



Psa is a blood test. 

But you can ask if they will manually examine your prostate. Might cost extra.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> Psa is a blood test.
> 
> But you can ask if they will manually examine your prostate. Might cost extra.


Mine paid me to check my prostate


----------



## CJ (Apr 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> Psa is a blood test.
> .



You mean it's not a taste test???


----------



## bogie418 (Apr 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Mine paid me to check my prostate


 lol

Digital exam.  Even sounds terrible.  I had a hard time making eye contact afterward...but it beats the hell outta cancer.

So the blood work today was at 7.5 (216).  The 25mg/week made no difference.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2019)

Please tell us that your Dr is going to try at least 100mg/week now.


----------



## bogie418 (Apr 18, 2019)

No such luck.
He upped it to 50/week.  Now I wait 2 more months before the Doc wants me back.  

This is definitely taking longer than expected.  

Im thinking of making the dose myself.  I have an open ended bloodwork form to get the levels check again in two months.  

Is there anybody out here that benefitted from 50/week?


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Is there anybody out here that benefitted from 50/week?



Maybe some women. 

Sorry bud.


----------



## bogie418 (Apr 19, 2019)

typical Canadian BS

Would you believe that if I lived in Hawaii, I would have saved 150k in taxes over the last 5 years.  150 in my pocket.  Canada sucks, and its fkn cold

It was 5 weeks at 25mg,now its 2 months at 50,  2 months 75mg and then Ill get to the starting point for everyone else in the US.

OK time to start driving.  Like everything else, if you want it done right...


----------

